# Struts: ActionMessage value in JSP anzeigen



## Guest (8. Nov 2007)

Man hat die Möglichkeit einer ActionMessage sowohl einen key zuzuweisen, als auch mehrere Values, denn es gibt den Constructor: 


```
ActionMessage(java.lang.String key, java.lang.Object[] values)
```

Meine Frage ist nun, wie kann ich die values in der JSP anzeigen?


----------



## HLX (8. Nov 2007)

Du setzt Platzhalter in deiner Resource-Datei ein. Sie zeigen auf das entsprechende Element im Array und werden in geschweifte Klammern gesetzt:

```
error.example = Fehler: Level = {0} - {1} ersetzt durch {2}!
```
und

```
String[] values = new String[] {"WARN", "falsch","richtig"};
ActionMessage message = new ActionMessage("error.example", values);
```


----------



## Guest (8. Nov 2007)

Genau das wollte ich haben. Besten Dank


----------

